# App Store pour iPad



## Galure (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que lorsque l'on se connecte avec un iPad sur l'App Store, il nous propose que des applications pour l'iPad, ou c'est tout mélangé (iPod, iPad, iPhone....) ?

ps : j'ai pas encore l'iPad.....

Bonnes salutations


----------



## Galure (7 Janvier 2012)

ok, merci. Comme ça on ne peut pas se tromper...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Tosay (8 Janvier 2012)

Et je rajoute qu'une application seulement prévu pour iPhone peut être utilisé sur ton iPad 

Mais le jeu ne prendra pas qu'une petite partie de ton écran (tu pourras zoomer la page mais le rendu ne sera pas terrible dans certains jeux)

Angrybirds version iPhone marche très bien sur iPad (en zoomant)


----------

